# First Agility Class



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Our little Spoo, 5 months, seems to gravitate toward agility activities (he walks on high rock walls, runs though fabric tunnels and jumps onto the swing seat while it’s swinging.) I know it’s helped his confidence. You’ve convinced me we should do more formal agility besides his obedience classes.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Tutto, sounds like he might really love agility classes!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful feeling, to find something that helps your pup feel good, and is fun too!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That’s wonderful! Agility is great for building confidence and enhancing the bond between you and your dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you start at square one, or does your dog need to know some basics beforehand? Probably something I want to do with Elroy. What age is good to start them at it?


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> That’s wonderful! Agility is great for building confidence and enhancing the bond between you and your dog.


He already seems a bit more confident!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Do you start at square one, or does your dog need to know some basics beforehand? Probably something I want to do with Elroy. What age is good to start them at it?


I was able to find a foundations class, so we’re definitely starting at square one. All of the jump bars are at ground level, and wobble boards and wooden planks are used in place of some of the larger obstacles. Some of the homework we got included sitting in heel and focus, so we’re working on some basics there, too. There’s actually 4 month old and 5 month old puppies in our class!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well Elroy is 4½ months now, but we've just started an 8 week Puppy K class. After that he'll be 6½ months. Maybe we'll try it then! Keep us posted on classes and your and Reggie's progress!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What age is good to start them at it?


I teach beginners agility and puppy Theo will be taking agility in a few months. He has started Nosework and obedience classes to prepare for AKC Canine Good Citizen. 

For dogs that are not fully grown with bone plates closed, you must not take an agility class that has dogs jumping over bars or weaving poles. You don’t want to do any repetitive training of this sort until bone plates are closed. Usually this is about a year old, sometimes longer for larger dogs. Check with your vet. Your dog can chose to jump and twist and play which is normal and healthy. What isn’t healthy is you asking your dog to jump over and over again. Look for classes held on soft safe floors like thick rubber or faux grass and not linoleum or thin rubber mats on concrete. 

For this reason it’s usually better to take a series of obedience classes first to develop your training skills and connection with your dog, especially in the ring with other dogs. Your dog needs to be able to work safely around other dogs focused on you with a good recall. You’ll want to train a good stay (usually a sit stay). Work on crating at home … as you move through the levels of agility you will reach a point where dogs need to be crated. Walk your dog on both sides of your body. 

A good age to start is somewhere between 8 and 12 months. Remember no jumping or weaving. Your dog can go through the uprights with a very low pole or pole on the floor, teaching to to go through on your right side and left. We teach some basic handling skills, hind end awareness, tunnels, pause table, have them walk on long planks, ladders and on a wobble board to get them prepared for the teeter. Some dogs will be fine on the teeter in the first session while others need more time on the wobble board and plank. The A-frame and dog walk are introduced at lower levels and for a few, they will be able to do full height. It’s not unusual for dogs to have to repeat level one because there’s often one obstacle the dog needs more help on. This is why I suggest starting a little before bone plates are closed. If you start too early the class will be too repetitive if you can’t move forward. Usually there’s criteria to move to the next level. In my club dogs have to be fairly good with teeter training and weave poles. Since puppies can’t practice weave poles they automatically can’t move beyond beginners.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I teach beginners agility and puppy Theo will be taking agility in a few months. He has started Nosework and obedience classes to prepare for AKC Canine Good Citizen.
> 
> For dogs that are not fully grown with bone plates closed, you must not take an agility class that has dogs jumping over bars or weaving poles. You don’t want to do any repetitive training of this sort until bone plates are closed. Usually this is about a year old, sometimes longer for larger dogs. Check with your vet. Your dog can chose to jump and twist and play which is normal and healthy. What isn’t healthy is you asking your dog to jump over and over again. Look for classes held on soft safe floors like thick rubber or faux grass and not linoleum or thin rubber mats on concrete.
> 
> ...


Thanks Skylar. Very helpful info. Perhaps i'll think about obedience instead.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Do you start at square one, or does your dog need to know some basics beforehand? Probably something I want to do with Elroy. What age is good to start them at it?


Yes to everything Skylar said.
We did a couple basic puppy classes and then started ina puppy agility class, but it focused on fundamentals, only gradually working in higher jumps and repetitive obstacles as they grew up together. Gracie is still in the same class, which has been nice as we have seen the pups grow up together and now compete together. 

We also took a class for CGC along the way and some specialty classes at another facility here and there.

Whatever training you do, will help you in agility as building the bond with your dog is one of the most important parts. Just keep him safe and enjoy the journey!


----------

